# Do any trunk racks work for full suspension bikes!?



## Eastbaynewb (Jul 30, 2008)

I have a trunk bike rack I was using for my hardtail, but I just dove into the full suspension world and my rack is useless. I'm wondering if any one knows of any TRUNK bike racks that will work for this bike https://s414.photobucket.com/albums/pp224/Nevegal/

I stole the link from some one else. Thanks Nevegal.

If some one has posted a link asking a similar question, I am sorry. I couldn't find it.


----------



## dsloth (Oct 17, 2008)

you need this:
http://www.amazon.com/Thule-982-Bicycle-Adapter-carriers/dp/B0001HABW4

Works fine for my stumpjumper FSR XC which has a similar frame shape.


----------



## shifturmind (Jun 2, 2008)

I think you could mount it without a top tube adapter. Run one arm underneath the rear linkage and then the other either under the top tube or the down tube.


----------



## rockinrobin (Oct 18, 2008)

Eastbaynewb said:


> I have a trunk bike rack I was using for my hardtail, but I just dove into the full suspension world and my rack is useless. I'm wondering if any one knows of any TRUNK bike racks that will work for this bike https://s414.photobucket.com/albums/pp224/Nevegal/
> 
> I stole the link from some one else. Thanks Nevegal.
> 
> If some one has posted a link asking a similar question, I am sorry. I couldn't find it.


we have the same bike frame... I bought a hollywood rear rack but I just can't seem to place it on the rack. Ended up buying a roof rack instead.
I'm still looking for a rear rack also... Let me know if you were able to get one.

Thanks!


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

I think it all depends on the frames/rack. My buddy has a 2 bike Thule rack, and we can fit an Ironhorse 7point and Turner Highline on it, takes some maneuvering though.


----------



## twowheelsdown2002 (Oct 26, 2004)

*Cheaper trunk mounts usually work better.*

You would think it would be the other way around, but for trunk mount racks, usually the lower priced ones work better because they don't have all the crap on the arms.

Take Yakima trunk racks for example. Their lowest price trunk rack just has simple rubber covered arms, and will fit through most any full suspension frame somewhere.

But then you go up to the more expensive trunk mount racks, and they have all these cradles and junk that are too bulky to stick through the frame.

I used to use a trunk rack on my old 85 Sentra wagon I had. I used the one with nothing on the arms, and then I cut 2 holes in a really thick piece of carpet so I could put one bike on, then put on the carpet before putting on the other bike, to keep them from gouging up anything. Low budget, but got the job done, and I never had a problem putting on various full suspension bikes.


----------



## BloorwestSiR (Dec 18, 2006)

I have been able to get my Ibis Mojo onto a Saris Bones trunk rack. The two arms are adjustable independently so I have one set slightly lower than the other. I've included a shot here of how I do it. Hope you can make it out.


----------



## Eastbaynewb (Jul 30, 2008)

I actually have that same rack. The Saris Bones. I'll try adjusting one to fit some spot on the bike. If it doesn't work I'll try some of the other suggestions. Thanks guys.


----------



## woodway (Dec 27, 2005)

I have a Yakima King Joe 2 that I mount on the back of my Accord, and I am able to get my Intense Spider and Jamis XLT3.0 FS bikes on it just fine.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Whatever you do, be careful that your tires are nowhere near your exhaust. Usually isn't an issue with hardtails, but when trying to make a FS fit one of those racks, it becomes harder to avoid.

I have used trunk racks in the past, but I won't ever buy one for myself because of it. I've become really fond of tray-style racks where the bike stays upright without removing wheels. I currently have tray style roof mounts (Thule sidearm) for my Honda Fit and would like to add a tray style hitch rack for the Jeep (it's just too tall to put bikes on the roof).


----------



## Eastbaynewb (Jul 30, 2008)

I've been looking around... for the style of my bike, and placement of the rear shock... the only way I can get it to fit on a rack is with a bike frame adapter to attach to the bike, then attach to rack.

So I'm going to return my rack I bought a little while ago.. have some extra cash.. and just fold my back seats down in my car and put the bike in through the trunk. Been working for me so far. Kind of a pain in the rear, but hey.. I can ride.


----------



## PimpinD (May 29, 2008)

the thule adaptor is the way to go....


----------



## kawsakimx6 (Apr 20, 2006)

BloorwestSiR said:


> I have been able to get my Ibis Mojo onto a Saris Bones trunk rack. The two arms are adjustable independently so I have one set slightly lower than the other. I've included a shot here of how I do it. Hope you can make it out.


not to laugh, but is that bike worth more then that car???


----------



## BloorwestSiR (Dec 18, 2006)

kawsakimx6 said:


> not to laugh, but is that bike worth more then that car???


Close, the Beat was $8,500 (CDN) on the road and the rims and tires add $1,600 to that. The original 13" fronts and 14" rears were super skinny. The Ibis has a replacment value of $8,400.

But it gets wicked milage and being right hand drive is fun too.


----------



## stevo75 (Feb 27, 2008)

Saris Bones did not work on my Giant NRS so I bought a tow hitch mount and it's perfect!


----------



## HungarianBarbarian (Jul 24, 2008)

Have you tried flipping the bike over and using the down tube.


----------

